# Upgrade MacBook Air Rev B 128Go SSD Runcore



## pseudo again (19 Octobre 2009)

Salut a tous, 

je suis ici pour partager mon expérience (et peut être en encourager certains...) dans l upgrade de mon MBA revB. J ai en effet acheté il y a 3 jours un SSD de chez Runcore avec la (très) fameuse interface LIF (pour Low Insertion Force, qui diffère de la Zero Insertion Force (ZIF) du revA). Le bundle est parfait et avec le disque on a le câble lif qui est identique a celui qui relie le disque a la carte mère, un boitier 1,8" usb2, deux tournevis pour démonter les vis si fine du MBA, un jeu de vis et le câble sata.

A partir de la l upgrade se fait en plusieurs étapes :
1- on monte le câble sur le disque et sur la plaque imprimée pour connecter le disque en usb2 au mac
2- sur le disque on trouve deux utilitaires, dont carbon copy cloner que l on installe
3- on lance l utilitaire de disque et on formate le ssd en journalisé sensible a la casse, no problem vu que c'est un ssd...je blague evidemment, mais on peut mettre sensible a la casse (cad majuscule) car les recherches iront plus vites sur un ssd...
4- on lance carbon copy cloner et on clone son hdd vers son ssd
5- une fois le transfert fini on relance en bootant sur le ssd en usb afin de vérifier que la clonage marche bien. Si ca marche il faut maintenant sortir les outils
6- on démonte le capot et tout ce qui va bien (je conseille le site suivant pour avoir un support visuel : http://www.nowhereelse.fr/dsossage-en-bonne-et-due-forme-du-macbook-air-4716/ )
7- on met en place le disque dans l arceau en plastique en lui ajoutant la protection caoutchouc qui est collé sur le hdd (donc a décoller...). Personnellement je n ai pas débranché le câble sur le hdd, mais plutôt utilise celui fourni avec le ssd, car les nappes lif ont un nombre imité d insertion avant d être foutues
8- on remonte tout sauf le capot arrière et on lance l ordi afin de vérifier que ça boot correctement
9- ca boot correctement donc on peut tout revisser en faisant attention aux deux vis qui sont sur la grille car en forçant trop on peut tordre la grille.
10- on profite du changement majeur que cela procure !

Resultat : 
En utilisant xbench je vous annonce que mes résultats sont meilleures que ceux revendiqués sur le site de Runcore...je vous laisse apprécier :

Disk Test	229.31	
	Sequential	198.45	
		Uncached Write	210.75	129.40 MB/sec [4K blocks]
		Uncached Write	239.71	135.63 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Uncached Read	111.96	32.77 MB/sec [4K blocks]
		Uncached Read	433.32	217.78 MB/sec [256K blocks]
	Random	271.53	
		Uncached Write	90.71	9.60 MB/sec [4K blocks]
		Uncached Write	442.67	141.71 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Uncached Read	2559.62	18.14 MB/sec [4K blocks]
		Uncached Read	945.53	175.45 MB/sec [256K blocks]

il semblerait que le disque soit plus de deux fois plus rapide que celui fourni par apple d'origine...TRES bonne surprise

D'un point de vue pratique le changement est radical avec les applications qui se lancent a une vitesse inouïe, un démarrage et un "eteignage" super rapide, copie de fichiers super rapide, lecture video bien plus rapide...Fini egalement les "cliquetis" du disque mecanique et j ai constate une chauffe vraiment moindre a l endroit du disque. De plus on peut trouver des tests qui mettent en évidence le fait que le processeur est plus rapide dans ses calculs...

Bref un vrai coup de pouce de la taille de celui de la société générale (pour ceux qui connaissent la pub) pour mon MBA !!!!

Si vous avez des questions je serais heureux de partager mes infos sur ce changement majeur !


----------



## Sushiwa (20 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ton témoignage. J'envisage de faire la même chose sur mon Macbook Air revB.
Je voudrais savoir combien cela t'as couté et ou tu as pu trouver ce SSD ?


----------



## pseudo again (20 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

J ai trouvé ce disque sur le site de RunCore et je l ai également acheté sur ce site. La livraison a été super rapide puisque je l ai commandé jeudi et que je l ai eu lundi par UPS. Le disque m a couté environ 330 (128Go) ce qui est hyper raisonnable comme prix compte tenu de la spécificité de l interface ,de sa rareté et de ses performances impressionnantes!

Je l ai pas mis dans mon message précèdent mais tu redécouvres spotlight avec ce genre de disque. De plus par rapport a mon message précédant je dois ajouter que le démarrage s est accélérer franchement depuis mes premiers essais (depuis le moment ou tu appuies sur le bouton et le moment ou t es sur le bureau complet, tu as 20-22sec). Et je continue encore a découvrir les "mieux" en vitesse d exécution comme pour l usine a gaz Word/Excel/PPoint qui se charge en 3 ou 4fois moins de temps, Amsn toujours plus rapides ou encore Dashboard !!

Une vraie tuerie!

Par contre si tu envisages de faire pareil que moi pense bien a suivre mes indications précédentes et notamment le fait de reformater le disque en étape 3 car j ai vu sur certains forums que ça peut bloquer avec  le format de base.

Voila si t as d autres questions je serais heureux d y repondre


----------



## bideaujouan (24 Octobre 2009)

bonjour
tres clair et encourageant
j'ai un mba qui a un ans  (1,6 Ghz,DD 80 Go etc...)qui doit etre une version A
penses-tu que l'on peut faire la même manip


----------



## pseudo again (27 Octobre 2009)

Salut, 
j avais poste un message mais je sais pas ou il est passé....bref je te disais que pour le RevB le mieux etait de voir avec GillesB qui avait upgradé son revB avec un ssd de chez runcore...tu le trouveras sur ce forum!
En ce qui concerne le tuto que j ai realisé, cela s applique sans aucun probleme!le deux revisions sont construites de la meme maniere, puis en utilisant les photos du mba demonté tu verras c est carrement plus facile.

Si t as besoins d autres infos, tu sais ou me trouver


----------



## Sushiwa (27 Octobre 2009)

Il me semble que tu te trompe.
bideaujouan parle du rev A, qui ne ressemble pas au rev B. Le rev A utilise un disque PATA, alors que les rev B et C utilisent du SATA.


----------



## pseudo again (30 Octobre 2009)

Non je me trompe pas, a la limite je me suis mal exprimé...les revA ont une interface ZIF (Zero Insertion Force) alors que les revB & C ont une interface LIF (Low Insertion Force). J en fait mention au tout debut de mon premier post d ailleurs. En effet la premiere c est du type PATA et l autre du type SATA. Cependant dans mon billet precedent je dis juste que les methodes de construction sont les memes c est a dire que les seuls "trucs" qui changent sont l interface sur la carte mere et le cable de la carte mere au disque dur...mais en terme de design de construction ca change absolument rien ! D'ailleurs si tu regardes bien dans mon tuto pour revB & C je recommande de s'appuyer sur un tuto de demontage du mba qui n est autre que le revA! 
Finalement l interface importe peu dans la methode de changement, tout ce que j ai dit precedement peut etre appliqué sans aucune retenue.

j espere etre plus clair cette fois ci


----------



## corloane (31 Octobre 2009)

pseudo again a dit:


> Non je me trompe pas, a la limite je me suis mal exprimé...les revA ont une interface ZIF (Zero Insertion Force) alors que les revB & C ont une interface LIF (Low Insertion Force). J en fait mention au tout debut de mon premier post d ailleurs. En effet la premiere c est du type PATA et l autre du type SATA. Cependant dans mon billet precedent je dis juste que les methodes de construction sont les memes c est a dire que les seuls "trucs" qui changent sont l interface sur la carte mere et le cable de la carte mere au disque dur...mais en terme de design de construction ca change absolument rien ! D'ailleurs si tu regardes bien dans mon tuto pour revB & C je recommande de s'appuyer sur un tuto de demontage du mba qui n est autre que le revA!
> Finalement l interface importe peu dans la methode de changement, tout ce que j ai dit precedement peut etre appliqué sans aucune retenue.
> 
> j espere etre plus clair cette fois ci



Ouah! Tu m'intéresses! Tu veux dire que je pourrais acheter un Macboob Air premier prix sur le refurb (900 et quelques euros) et l'upgrader plus tard avec un Runcore si le pactole inonde ma modeste demeure 
J'ai toujours pensé que le premier prix des Air ne pouvait pas être upgradé...


----------



## pseudo again (1 Novembre 2009)

Salut, 

ouais tu peux acheter un premier prix MBA revC et lui mettre ce disque....le seul truc que tu pourrais pas faire c est changer le processeur...Mais pour etre franc avec ce SSD tu vas exploser tout les autres possesseurs de MBA et meme ceux ayant le SSD d origine. 
Si tu regardes sur le forum tu as un possesseur du MBA revC 2.13ghz avec SSD qui presente les performances de son ordi et qui sort un joli 86pts a Xbench...joli mais en ce qui me concerne je fais 229pts ! Je t assure que le changement est radical sur les performances de la machines, l autonomie, la chauffe, tout !!

Voila, vous savez ou me trouver !


----------



## Rajah (13 Décembre 2009)

Cela m'intéresse fortement. Le HD 120 Go 1,8 pouces du mien a lâché (essai d'écriture avec un son aigü, puis un "cloc", et ça recommence en boucle infinie).
Encore sous garantie constructeur (1 an), le SAV apple/fnac l'a remplacé en 1 semaine chrono.

Je ne sais pas trop si le disque était daubé au début, ou s'il y a des mauvaises séries de HD, mais à son 1er anniversaire, le SSD va remplacer direct le HD, même pour une plus faible capacité.

Donc si vous avez les moyens, préférez le SSD. Ou faites des sauvegardes souvent.


----------



## pseudo again (20 Décembre 2009)

Salut, 

petit feedback depuis la création du post...

Mon mac marche toujours aussi bien! et j ai même une autonomie incroyable maintenant, je me demande même comment cela est possible :  7h20-30 avec wifi activé, de l internet et de la bureautique (word excel...) !

J ai un camarade qui s est acheté le macbook air, mais avec le HDD et la je me pose la question de savoir comment je faisais avant...pour attendre...je suis encore émerveillé de la vitesse de ce monstre (anorexique évidemment). Même les macbooks pro sont plus long...bref magique !

Autre point important, quand j ai reçu le disque j ai également reçu une mini carte mère pour passer le disque en usb afin de copier les données...il s avère que cette carte  mère n était pas compatible avec le disque d origine mac (chose que je ne savais pas car je n ai pas teste...). J ai appris ce problème car il y a deux semaines j ai reçu par la poste un colis de RunCore avec une nouvelle carte mère et une explication du problème. Je n avais donc absolument rien réclamé! alors la je donne un grand 20/20 pour le suivi de RunCore!

Voila pour ceux qui hesitaient encore...GO!!!
A plus tt le monde !


----------



## rogo (6 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,
Pour ceux que cela peut aider, on trouve d'autres expériences très positives sur ce même sujet ici: 

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=810517

Runcore 128 GB SSD for the MBA  3X speed and performance


----------



## barbarian83 (18 Mars 2010)

Salut,

merci pour ce tuto, les effets annoncés ont l'air impressionnant.
Gagnes-tu reellement plus de 3h d'autonomie????? (de 3h30 environ à 7h).
Peux m'indiquer le lien de la boutique ou tu as pu trouver ce ssd à 330 euro car je ne trouve pas les meme prix que toi!

olalaaa ca me fait rever tout ca!!!

manque plus que de pouvoir bidouiller la ram et ca sera parfait!

merci!!!


----------



## MBA45 (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour je trouve le gain annoncer enorme alors soit le SSD d'origine c'est de la daube soit j'ai un problème mais je  tiens pas 7h30 et encore moinsavec tout a fond


----------



## alexparis1 (18 Mars 2010)

salut,

par rapport au 7h30 d'autonomie, la seule chose à laquelle je pense quand je vois un autre macbook, c'est que l'autonomie du miens est moins puissante.

C'est la seule chose qui me fait parfois, regretter mon achat.

Sont-ce 7 réels heures, tu pourrais laisser le portable allumer 7heures pour voir si ce n'est pas un défaut d'affichage.

Est-ce du uniquement au nouveau SSD?

Vaut il le cout d'installer ce disque dans mon MBA sachant qu'il n'a qu'un mois?

Merci par avance pour tes réponses.


----------



## MBA45 (18 Mars 2010)

Avec tous a fond je tiens 3H30 avec Wifi , bluethoo, touche, et écran a fond


----------



## pseudo again (23 Mars 2010)

Salut a tous, 

ca fait un bail que j etais pas passé ici depuis que j'ai créé le tuto...Et puis la vous avez fait une vague de reactions !!! alors je vais tenter d'y repondre en vrac' :

-Alors, après plusieurs mois d'utilisation intensive (tous les jours, tte la journée), je confirme bien avoir une autonomie de 7H de batterie. En fait je suis étudiant et mes cours sont en blocs de 3h30 et je tiens un peu plus de deux cours...Bien sur pour arriver a ce résultat, je n ai pas le bluetooth en marche et je consomme environ 1h de wifi...

-Est ce que le ssd officiel est nul ? OUI Non pas en totalité, il est évident qu'il est bien mieux que le hdd mais il faut être honnête aussi et dire qu'il est incomparable avec le ssd RunCore ! Tous les tests montrent l'écart entre les deux modèles...Plus, mon score est tellement élevé à Xbench sur la partie SSD que j'ai un score global plus élevé que le MBA 2,13 dernier modèle avec le SSD d'origine (quand le mien n'est qu'un 1,86ghz...)

-Maintenant pour répondre à alexparis1, est ce que ça vaut le coup de l'installer? j'en sais rien, je veux dire par la que c'est incontestablement meilleur pour ton portable et toi (d'ailleurs un autre étudiant de ma classe a acheté un MBA avec hdd et c'est juste hallucinant comment ca rame... )

Voilà, maintenant que j'ai vu que ça intéressait du monde je repasserai plus souvent donc si vous avez des questions...!!


----------



## habstyob (24 Mars 2010)

Quelqu'un à une expérience de ce type d'upgrade sur un mba revA ?


----------



## plaj (24 Mars 2010)

pseudo again a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> ca fait un bail que j etais pas passé ici depuis que j'ai créé le tuto...Et puis la vous avez fait une vague de reactions !!! alors je vais tenter d'y repondre en vrac' :
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour tes infos, tu peux nous mettre le lien vers la boutique où tu as acheté ton disque... Merci


----------



## pseudo again (25 Mars 2010)

Pour acheter le SSD, deux méthodes :
-http://www.runcorestore.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=800000BE-1249411461
-Ebay.com

En réalité c est pas vraiment deux méthodes car j'avais commandé par sécurité sur le site de la marque et j ai reçu mon colis de la part du seul vendeur Ebay qui propose ces unités (MyDigitalDiscount). Le suivi y est juste parfait (confère mon avant dernier post) !

Encore une fois pour les questions ou les précisions pour un montage et autres trucs et astuces, venez me trouver sur ce forum, c est avec plaisir que j'y répondrai!


----------



## slash63 (26 Avril 2010)

Slt a tous !!

A la vue des perf réalisé par les ssd runcore je me suis laissé tenté pour mon macbook air rev A
j'ai vraiment hate de l'avoir... je l'ai commander sur le site runcore et ma commande en faite est validé par MyDigitalDiscount.
mon seul soucis viens du faite que sur le site il est écrit :

 RunCore 128GB Pro IV 1.8" PATA ZIF Solid State Drive SSD for Macbook Air Rev A

Availability: BACK ORDER 

Back order... et j'espère que ça ne sera pas trop long pour ma commande....
quelqu'un a t'il des retours a propos des produits back order?

Merci d'avance !!

purée j'ai hate de l'installer car mon hdd 80go est lent comme pas permis !!!!


----------



## slash63 (27 Avril 2010)

Bon et bien pour faire suite a ma commande chez runcore...
mydigitaldiscount viens de me répondre et il ne son pas sur d'avoir le ssd avant 10 jours au moins !
Donc j'ai annuler ma commande et j'ai trouver un revendeur en finland très pro  :  www.memoryc.com
et il en ont en stock ! il reste donc un 128 go pour macbook air revA
le ssd sera envoyé aujourdh'ui et je le recevrai demain au après demain "ups express" 
voila je vous tiens au jus a reception et après le montage 
je vais faire 2 vidéos une du démarrage avec hdd80go et une avec le runcore ssd 128go :love:






slash63 a dit:


> Slt a tous !!
> 
> A la vue des perf réalisé par les ssd runcore je me suis laissé tenté pour mon macbook air rev A
> j'ai vraiment hate de l'avoir... je l'ai commander sur le site runcore et ma commande en faite est validé par MyDigitalDiscount.
> ...


----------



## momo95140 (23 Mai 2010)

le disque dur 120 Go de mon macbook air 2 eme génération  a lâcher   trois mois après l achat  ! suite a une chute( ,petite déformation dans un angle ) il s est mis a ramer puis plus rien j ai cru au debut que c étais un problème de configuration car suite a une mis a jour il n a plus voulus redémarrer   je voudrais installer un ssd de chez runcore 64 gb vu sur le site 249 dolllars us 
y a t il des problème si j installe directement le ssd avec les cd  d origine fournis par apple 
j ai toujours été pc et c est mon premier mac !
merci par avance


----------



## nickos_fr (24 Mai 2010)

houla interessant niveau autonomie tu tenais combien de temps auparavant ?
perso je suis déjà a +/- 6H20 sans wifi et un peu plus de 4H avec wifi  avec un DD normal de 120GO


----------



## mykoze (8 Novembre 2010)

Grosse angoisse... J'ai commandé et payé mon SSD sur le store runcore https://www.runcorestore.com, j'ai juste reçu un pauvre mail pour ma confirmer ma commande (le 02/11) et depuis zéro news...
Ce qui me parait le + bizarre c'est qu'on peut accèder au store en mode http et en https et que lorsque je clique sur l'historique de mon compte, j'ai une page blanche.
J'ai envoyé un mail hier soir, mais pas encore de réponse.
J'espère que je ne me suis pas fait avoir !


----------



## mykoze (16 Novembre 2010)

OK finalement HD reçu ce jour... Week-end bricolage en perspective ! ;-)


----------



## bobywankenoby (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, laors ca marche?
J'ai un macbook revision C (donc le même DD 4200 rpm en lif que la révision B)...ce SSD à l'air très bien mais le prix est hallucinant!
Il n'y a pas moyen de trouver un adapteur micro sata vers lif?
Pour reprendre une question de ce post: peut on installer osx directement sur le SSD (une fois installé bien sûr!) avec le DVD d'origine?

Merci encore pour votre aide, je pense prendre un 64gb...mais c'est le prix des 128 gb actuels en sata3 (crucial C300 en 1,8 pouces!)...je ne voudrais pas me planter!

slts


----------



## bobywankenoby (16 Décembre 2010)

Bon,
j'ai commandé la version 64Gb (200 roros quand même!).
Je vous dirais si on peut faire une installation depuis le dvd d'origine...mais il n'y a pas de raison que ca ne marche pas!
slts


----------



## bobywankenoby (18 Décembre 2010)

Alors le SSD arrivera lundi. J'ai préparé une image de mon SL (10.6.3) sur DD externe et j'ai ma sauvegarde de time machine au cas où.
Donc installation depuis disque dur externe en USB lundi.
slts


----------



## bobywankenoby (20 Décembre 2010)

Installation depuis une image de SL (disque externe USB) sans problème...mais je n'ai pas réussi à restaurer mon backup time machine...vérolé?
Les applications se lancent très vite et le surf sur internet est hyper rapide!
Par contre, je trouve que le MBA chauffe beaucoup plus...et ce à l'opposé du SSD...aurais-je crée un court circuit en interne?
Il faut que je réouvre!
slts


----------



## davegmp (22 Décembre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2UFjFWlH_Q


----------



## bobywankenoby (22 Décembre 2010)

En fait tout est normal, j'avais obstrué la sortie d'air en mettant le MBA sur sa sacoche!
slts


----------



## CBi (4 Janvier 2011)

MBA Rev.A, remplacement du DD 80 Go d'origine par un SDD Renice 128Go =

Après un retard d'une semaine dû à la casse soudaine et inexpliquée de la charnière du MBA = dépôt à la maintenance du revendeur local Apple, qui gratuitement a en fait remplacé toute la partie écran/charnière/coque supérieure par une pièce neuve , changement de disque dur effectué ce lundi.

L'opération se fait très rapidement, si on n'est pas cardiaque et qu'on a compris comment se manoeuvre un connecteur ZIF (qui veut dire Zero Insertion Force dont si ça force c'est pas bon  ).
Le résultat est grandiose = une autre machine, non seulement le démarrage mais la réactivité au moindre click est améliorée de telle sorte qu'il est vain de chercher même à mesurer le gain. On passe de long à instantané. 
Pour les sentimentaux qui comme moi restent attachés à Office 2004, l'investissement dans le SSD efface la lourdeur du vieil Office avec Rosetta, et permet d'économiser la mise à jour du soft de MS.

Bref, que du bonheur.


----------

